# Drive Tools keep popping up



## SWBeader (May 20, 2017)

I saw a similar post that was locked without any fix mentioned. This is in explorer that this keeps happening. The file explorer keeps popping up without me opening it. How do I stop this from happening? It is really annoying.


----------

